# Where to buy Stanhopea?



## linsoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi there
I am new to this forum. Does anyone know where I can buy a Stanhope in Ontario, Canada?
I Live in Orangeville.
Linsoo


----------



## nikv (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi!

Tropical Orchid Farm has a large selection of Stanhopeas. They are located on the island of Maui in the Hawaiian Islands. I checked their website and they do ship internationally. Here is a link:

http://www.tropicalorchidfarm.com/

I have purchased lots of Stanhopeas and other species from them over the years and will not hesitate to recommend them.

If you're looking for a particular species and don't see it offered, send an email to Jeff or Kathy. They could very well have it available.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## linsoo (Jul 15, 2010)

*STanhopea*

Thank you Nik for your quick reply. I will go on that site and have a look.
Linsoo


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2010)

linsoo said:


> Hi there
> I am new to this forum. Does anyone know where I can buy a Stanhope in Ontario, Canada?
> I Live in Orangeville.
> Linsoo



Check this link for vendors in your area. http://www.canadianorchidcongress.ca/vendors.html#ON Contact them directly to see if they have Stanhopeas. Your best bet might be Orchids in Our Tropics and Cloud's Orchids. You could try other Ontario Slippertalk members that might have an extra deivision, or try the next local show that comes around. http://www.canadianorchidcongress.ca/cocshows.html The next show in your area is in Cambridge in Sept. If Ecuagenera is there, they have a good variety.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to Slippertalk, linsoo!


----------



## swamprad (Jul 16, 2010)

I have recently gotten all excited about stanhopeas too, since my tigrinum bloomed!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## linsoo (Jul 16, 2010)

*where to buy stanhopeas*

Thank you all for your replies. Hopefully over the weekend I will get some time to tell you a little about myself and spend some time on the forum.
Thanks again.
Linsoo


----------



## John M (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome from Hamilton, Linsoo!


----------

